# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  DirectEditor - новый независимый декстопный центр управления рекламой Яндекс.Директ

## PromoSoft

Компания PromoSoft выпустила новый бесплатный десктопный  инструмент для профессионального управления контекстной рекламой Яндекс.Директ - DirectEditor.

Скачать программу бесплатно можно здесь – http://www.directeditor.ru/directeditor.exe

Web-интерфейс Яндекс.Директа имеет ряд недостатков, сильно ограничивающих при работе с крупными кампаниями. Основные недостатки стандартного интерфейса – низкое быстродействие и скудные возможности статистики, систематизации объявлений и ключевых фраз, не очень удобная работа со ставками.

Собственно, DirectEditor -  практически реализация GoogleEditor  для Яндекс.Директ. Логика и возможности этой программы отлично зарекомендовали себя при работе с Google.Adwords и дают основания считать эту модель успешной.

Основные возможности DirectEditor:

•	Автономная работа с кампаниями, объявлениями, фразами и ставками без подключения к Интернет с последующей выгрузкой изменений в аккаунт одним кликом. Теперь Вы можете работать над своими кампаниями в самолете, поезде, местах без интернет-покрытия. 
•	Удобная навигация и поиск объявлений, фраз, минус-слов среди десятков тысяч за доли секунды. Систематизация и группировка больших объемов информации без ожидания обновления или загрузки веб-страниц.
•	Возможность массовых операций одновременно над несколькими объявлениями (в том числе и из разных кампаний аккаунта)
•	Широкие возможности анализа статистики без необходимости экспорта в Excel



Скорость и удобство работы – вот основные приоритеты разработчиков. Пользователь должен сфокусироваться над процессом управления и анализа, без преодоления неудобств и нервирующего ожидания выполнения элементарных операций. Безусловно, в ней удобно также создавать/дополнять кампании, создавать или править объявления, подбирать ключевые фразы, работать с минус-словами, но реальное преимущество DirectEditor-а перед web-интерфейсом проявляется, как только начинаешь заниматься созданием или ведением большой рекламной кампании с множеством частых однотипных изменений, правок. Оперативное внесение изменений в большое количество фраз, адресов страниц, заголовков, тексты объявлений, вот, на что заточена программа.

Программа полностью бесплатна, без каких-либо ограничений на функционал или срок действия.

----------


## PromoSoft

de_screen1.0.1.jpg

Добавлено:
Настройки статистикиПоявились вкладки: Площадки, Регионы
Исправлено:
БагфиксОптимизирована обработка загруженной статистикиСохранение/загрузка состояния статистики при включении/выключении программыПервичное открытие площадок в локальном обозревателе
*Скачать DirectEditor 1.0.1*  можно здесь  http://www.directeditor.ru/directeditor.exe [26Мб]

----------


## PromoSoft

В преддверии выхода в свет версии, поддерживающей работу с агентскими аккаунтами, выпускаем DirectEditor c расширенными возможностями статистики.
Теперь в инструменте Статистика появилась вкладка Период. Выбрав месяц, неделю, день или период, отображается сводная статистика по аккаунту, кампании или конкретному объявлению. 
Данные отображаются в табличном и графическом видах. На выбор можно осуществлять отображение несколькими видами диаграмм и графиков.
Удобство нововведения в наглядном отображении динамики показов, кликов, расхода, CTR или средней цены клика.

Обновление, как и сама программа, бесплатно и скачать его всегда можно здесь - http://directeditor.ru/directeditor.exe [31.6Мб]

----------


## PromoSoft

Как и обещали, выпускаем DirectEditor с *поддержкой агентских аккаунтов*. 

Предлагаем вам опробовать новую возможность и присылать свои замечания или в этот топик или на почту *info@directeditor.ru*

Также в новой версии в дереве проекта стало возможным просматривать текст объявления. Надеемся, это поможет более уверенно ориентироваться в том, какие ключевые слова, каким объявлениям соответствуют.

----------


## PromoSoft

Вышло очередное обновление, в котором значительно улучшилась работа с компаниями. Теперь все настройки компаний стали доступнее и разбиты на четыре раздела:
Основные



Фокусировка  



Уведомления


Все настройки рекламных компаний под рукой для быстрого и массового редактирования.

Ждем ваших отзывов и предложений прямо сюда или на почту.

----------


## PromoSoft

Очередное обновление. 

В панели инструментов вкладок ключевых фраз и объявлений, появилась кнопка "подсвечивать объявления в дереве". Теперь у вас есть возможность анализировать ключевые слова и одновременно видеть текст объявления.




Дабы избавить вас от рутинной работы, в программу внедрили авто определение минус слов. Теперь при ПОДБОРЕ ключевых слов, все  нежелательные слова, которые вы исключили при добавлении, попадут в отдельный список, из которого вам будет предложено выбрать минус слова, которые в свою очередь вы сможете добавить к каждой добавляемой фразе, объявлению или кампании.



Спасибо что присылаете отчёты об ошибках. Ждем ваших отзывов и предложений.

----------


## PromoSoft

*Обновление программы DirectEditor до версии 1.0.7*

Исправлен ряд ошибок, много обновлений в разрезе стабильности работы программы. DirectEditor стал еще лучше, функциональней, проще. Спасибо за участие и интерес к программе, ждём ваших отзывов и предложений.

*Добавлено:*
 Копирование кампаний, объявлений и фразах перетаскиванием в дерево Бесплатная регистрация программы Колонка "Модерация" в кампаниях и объявлениях Статусы "черновик" и "новая" Блокирующее окно прогресса при обновлении данных Мультиселект в окне подбора слов Скроллинг в окошках минус слов, регионов и тд Информация об актуальности загруженных данных и статистики в статус баре

*Исправлено:*
 Редактирование статусов кампании Редактирование статусов объявлений Использование символа "." в логине Использование заглавных букв в логине Использование символа "+" в пароле Мерцание дерева и таблиц при редактировании кампаний, объявлений и фраз Ошибки при загрузке статистики Ссылка "запрос" в редактировании ключевых слов Фиксирование ширины делера при последующих запусках Удаленные фразы из подбора слов также предлагаются в минусы Работоспособность кнопки "Обновить выбранную статистику" Изменение заголовков в дереве при редактировании кампаний, текстов и заголовков объявлений Ошибка "MouseTrackingTimerList.Count <> 0" Ошибка "Cannot make a visible window modal" Ошибка "Transaction already open" Остальные баги и недочеты в интерфейсе

----------


## PromoSoft

Наверное, у каждого в разные момент времени работы с Яндекс.Директ была неуверенность, в том что внесенные на счет системы деньги используются максимально эффективно. Каждый настраивал и оптимизировал рекламные компании по-своему, пока не убедил себя в том, что предел совершенства достигнут. Кто-то и вовсе опустил руки и отдал рекламный бюджет на откуп одной из стратегий показов или тарифу беззаботный. Это и не удивительно, ведь привычный интерфейс Яндекс.Директа не дает готовый функционал для эффективного анализа рекламных компаний. На поверхности только общие цифры.

Целью разработки DirectEditor было и является создание инструмента для более прозрачной и тонкой работы с Яндекс.Директ. Мы не предлагаем универсальной стратегии работы, а только предлагаем инструменты для наглядного анализа и быстрой настройки.

В DirectEditor уже доступна статистика для объявлений, компаний или всего аккаунта по площадкам, регионам и по дням, с разбивкой на показы, клики, расход и т.д. Этот функционал призван отслеживать ситуацию задним числом, когда статистика уже накопилась, и конечно нас это не могло устраивать.

Предлагаем вам оценить новую функцию DirectEditor для анализа текущей ситуации “Определение позиций”. Для выбранных фраз или всех фраз выбранного объявления/компании программа запросит страницу результатов поиска Яндекс с учетом выбранного региона. Для опытного глаза на этой странице очень много полезной информации:

 
•	Позиция объявления в Яндекс.Директ (главная)
Позиция объявления на первой странице выдачи Яндекс.
Для упрощения фильтрации и сортировки данные о позициях представлены в дробном виде:
Первая цифра это где найдено объявление.
1.	- спецразмещение
2.	- гарантия
Значение после запятой и есть позиция в блоке.
Т.е. значение 1.4 значит что объявление найдено в блоке гарантия на 4 месте.
•	Позиция сайта в выдаче ТОП10 Яндекса
Если у вас сильные позиции в естественной выдаче Яндекса возможно есть смысл поработать с этими словами отдельно. Для этого отсортируйте по столбцу “Позиция ТОП10”
•	Позиция объявления в Яндекс.Директ (все объявления)
Позиция объявления на странице “Все объявления”
•	Количество объявлений в спецразмещении
•	Количество объявлений в гарантии
•	Частота запроса в месяц без учета региона. Отсортируйте по этому столбцу, чтобы увидеть самые жирные ключевые слова
•	Качество ключевого слова
Это разница позиции на странице “Все объявлении” и Первой страницы выдачи. Как это значение может оказаться полезным?
Все просто. На странице “все объявления” представлены все объявления отсортированные по цене, а на первой странице уже с учетом CTR каждого объявления. Т.е. если ваш CTR больше чем у конкурентов, то вы на главной странице получите лучшие позиции за меньшие деньги.

Пример:

Предположим на странице выдачи вы находитесь на второй позиции в блоке гарантия и в спецразмещения два объявления, то ваша позиция равна 4. Если на странице «все объявления» ваше объявление на 7 позиции, то значит ваш CTR выше, чем у соответствующих этим позициям конкурентов, и вы обогнали 3 объявления. Если позиция в списке например 2, то это признак того что часть бюджета сливается впустую —есть 2 объявления, которые с меньшей ценой за клик показываются на лучших позициях чем вы.

Все эти данные получается для каждого ключевого слова и представлены в таблице:



Надеемся, что этот функционал поможет вам оценить текущую ситуацию и ждем ваших предложений по его расширению.
Напоминаем также, что не стоит слишком часто получать позиции т.к. это может снизить CTR объявлений.

Скачать программу можно тут www.directeditor.ru

----------


## PromoSoft

Самым трепетным моментом при работе с контекстной рекламой является конечно же выставление ставки для ключевой фразы.
Вот какой информативный интерфейс предлагает нам Яндекс.Директ

Здесь есть данные о стоимости на несколько уровней показа, текущая цена и охват аудитории при этой цене. Для задания ставки есть поле. Удобно? Считаете что достаточно информации для выбора оправданной ставки?
В DirectEditor для взвешенного выбора ставки мы предлагаем более наглядный интерфейс:



Это график зависимости охвата аудитории (прогноз вероятности показа) и ставки – синия линия.
Зеленым – ставки конкурентов
Красным – ваша текущая ставка
Оранжевым – стоимости различных позиции:

•	1С – первое место в спецразмещении
•	ВС – вход в спецразмещение
•	1Г – первое место в гарантии
•	ВГ – вход в гарантированные показы

Вам остается только выбрать вашу ставку двойным кликом на график.

*Какой способ установки цены за клик вам больше нравиться?*

----------


## PromoSoft

*Обновление DirectEditor 1.1.8* 

*Добавлено:*
Новая система добавления перекрестных минус-словПодсказка для добавления быстрых ссылок в объявление, при наличии ключевых слов в спецразмещенииПоддержка представителей аккаунтов

*Исправлено:* 
Загрузка кампанийОшибка авторизацииОшибка при запуске приложенияБаг редактирования объявлений при переключении вкладокОшибка при добавлении ключевых словОшибка в структуре проекта для кампаний с закончившимися средствами на счетуОшибка в структуре проекта при вызове контекстного менюОшибка при копировании в буфер обмена

Оставить отзыв о DirectEditor'e можно здесь, спасибо.[/QUOTE]

----------


## PromoSoft

Уважаемые коллеги!

Хотим поблагодарить всех, кто участвовал в тестировании всех версий DirectEditor, всех кто пользовался уже рабочей версией программы. На наш взгляд, продукт прошел череду испытаний и переболел детскими болезнями, став полезным и удобным инструментом, экономящим время, деньги и нервы. На подходе много новых фишек и удобностей. TODO расписан на 2 года минимум.

Дальнейшее развитие и поддержка продукта требует финансовой поддержки. Исходя из чего, мы вводим систему лицензионных ключей, стоимостью 3300р, без ограничений на количество кампаний и клиентов. Как и было обещано, все, кто уже пользуется нашим продуктом и ведет в них свои кампании не под агентским аккаунтом, получат лицензионный ключ бесплатно. Активные участники данного сообщества, которые помогали своими рекомендациями, найденными ошибками и т.п., но работающие через агентские аккаунты, также получат ключ бесплатно.

----------


## PromoSoft

*Новый инструмент Анализа конкурентов контекстной рекламы. Такого ещё не было…*
Вы наверняка не раз задумывались о том, какое место вы занимаете в выбранной вами нише, какие конкуренты вас окружают и способны ли вы конкурировать с ними в гонке за клиентами в дебрях контекстной рекламы. Наверняка вас хоть раз охватывало желание заглянуть в бюджет или стратегию ваших основных конкурентов хотя бы одним глазком. DirectEditor делает ещё один шаг, чтобы управление рекламными компаниями в Яндекс Директ было прозрачным и простым.



*Представляем вам новую вкладку Конкуренты.* 

Для выбранного в дереве аккаунта объявления, компании или всего аккаунта в этой вкладке отображаются все конкуренты по всем ключевым словам выбранного уровня. Данные формируются на основе определения текущих позиций всех объявлений для всех фраз плюс прогноз стоимости бюджета контекстной рекламы от Яндекс Директ с учетом реальных позиций. Конкуренты теперь как на ладони и вы знаете, кто чего стоит. Для этого в таблицы для каждого ссылающегося из рекламного объявления домена представлены следующие данные:
Фраз всего - количество ключевых слов, по которым данный домен показывается в верхнем и нижнем блоке Директа и на первой странице раздела «все объявления».
Фраз в спецразмещении, Фраз в гарантии - количество ключевых слов в верхнем и нижнем блоке Директа соответственно. 
Показы, Клики, Расход, Средняя ставка, CTR – прогнозируемые, оценочные значения суммирующие показатели для каждого ключевого слова с учетом реальных текущих позиций.
Качество рекламы – усредненный показатель качества релевантности объявления и ключевых слов для домена. Положительные значения этого показателя означают, что рекламодатель за счет хорошего качество объявлений, а следовательно и CTR экономит на стоимости клика. Чем больше значение качества рекламы, тем больше конкурентов рекламодатель “перепрыгивает” не увеличивая ставку. Отрицательные значения означают обратное, рекламодатель за счет не качественных объявлений переплачивает за рекламу. Этот показатель можно применять, чтобы скорректировать (пока на глаз) прогнозируемый расход конкурента.
Регион получения позиций и прогнозирования бюджета. По умолчанию он совпадает с регионом показов объявлений, но его можно уточнить или изменить непосредственно для каждого объявления. 
Также для каждого домена в нижней панели представлена таблица и график.
Таблица ключевых слов для домена предоставляет данные по ключевых словам, по которым найден конкурент с указанием текущих позиций, качества показов и прогноз показов, кликов, расходов, средней ставки и CTR. 



В графике Стратегия показов в процентном соотношении показаны места размещения для данного конкурента.



Практический смысл этого отчета будет очевиден, как только вы построите свой первый актуальный отчет. Мы обязательно разжуем несколько практических советов по применению нового отчета в следующих статья, а пока несколько предупреждений. 
При получении данных анализа конкурентов, следует учитывать такие факторы как временной таргетинг, геолокацию и активность ваших собственных кампаний. Имейте в виду, что если вы построите отчет конкурентов в выходные, то можете не увидеть в списке конкурентов тех, кто не показывается по выходным.
Также вы не увидите себя в списке конкурентов, если ваши кампании остановлены и, то есть ваши объявления не имеют позиций.
Обычно расход в прогнозе от Яндекс Директ завышен. Это связано с тем, что если качество объявление хорошее, то он показывается на более высоких позициях по меньшей цене. Но поскольку мы анализируем первую страницу выдачи контекстной рекламы, то тут в подавляющем большинстве все объявления хорошего качество, поэтому и стоимость показов у них будет меньше.


Надеемся, что данный отчет поможет чувствовать вас уверенней на поле битвы контекстной рекламы за клиентов.

Также напоминаем, что *программа платная 2980 руб*. Купить можно тут directeditor.ru

----------


## PromoSoft

Мы благодарим всех вас за активное участи в улучшении продукта, именно ваши письма и комментарии позволили нам найти и исправить ряд существенных недочетов и вывести программу на новый уровень.

*Исправлено:*
Внутренняя оптимизация работы программыОптимизация БДРегион по-умолчанию для создаваемого объявленияНаложение текста в разделе редактирования объявленийОкно создания ключевых словПовторная отправка объявления на модерациюМассовая обработка состояния объявлений и кампаний в разделе редактированияПодбор слов

Так же исправлено много мелких замечаний, мешавших работе.
Спасибо. Ждем ваших писем.

----------

